# Ky Recipe



## NickNZ (Dec 29, 2007)

Anybody got a good key recipe?


----------



## Donald McGhee (Apr 5, 2005)

3 heaped spoonsful of cocoa, lashings of condensed milk and hot water, in a tin mug add a couple chunks of dark chocolate, if you got some . A large tot of rum is optional!
I spent many a time making "Kye" for the watch on the Donaldson Line ships (very important aspect of a Navigating Apprentices syllabus),and this was my recipe, hot, thick, sweet and on a cold night on the western ocean, very damn fine splendid!


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

Sounds like a strange way to make jelly!

John T


----------



## NickNZ (Dec 29, 2007)

trotterdotpom said:


> Sounds like a strange way to make jelly!
> 
> John T


I'll let you know, and also get a dentist ( pathologists) report!


----------



## linglis (Oct 28, 2005)

We had Ky every middle watch in the RN, it was made from a solid block of chocolate. Using your rigging knife, the block was chopped up, water added and taken to the Engine room where the stoker stuck a steam pipe into your bucket.
This was back in the 60s when we had a Navy.


----------



## alan ward (Jul 20, 2009)

A recipe for KY by the time you`ve received it the moment will have gone


----------

